# Looking for a wedding dress



## spiedze (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello, hope here is someone on this forum who can help me...

I have recently got married and moved to Brisbane to be with my husband. However, we have only done the civil ceremony with a few closest family members present, and are planning a bigger wedding reception and celebration later this year. 

The difficulty I am facing now is this - I am new in Brisbane and don't know where to look for a wedding dress. I've looked at couple of places and did not find anything appealing.

If you know of a nice good shop/tailors who make wedding dresses, please let me know, it will be super helpful!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I can't help with local wedding dresses, but Brisbane is a big place, what part are you in?
In case someone else knows the area.


----------



## spiedze (Sep 7, 2015)

JandE said:


> I can't help with local wedding dresses, but Brisbane is a big place, what part are you in?
> In case someone else knows the area.


I am in South East of Brisbane, close to CBD. But that won't be an issue as I could drive to the other side of town, if there was something worth looking at...


----------



## rosydovey (Feb 29, 2016)

Once when i visit Brisbane with my husband I am remember that, purchases some cloth from Queen Street Mall Brisbane. This store is nice for wedding collection.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rosydovey said:


> Once when i visit Brisbane with my husband I am remember that, purchases some cloth from Queen Street Mall Brisbane. This store is nice for wedding collection.


There are over 700 stores in the Queen Street Mall, which one are you referring to ?

To the OP.. Did you find something ?


----------



## spiedze (Sep 7, 2015)

JandE said:


> To the OP.. Did you find something ?


Yes, I did. Sugar and Spice in Chermside. Lots of options, lovely staff and they were able to get it delivered in 4 months as oppose to 6 that many other stores offered me.


----------



## rosydovey (Feb 29, 2016)

JandE said:


> There are over 700 stores in the Queen Street Mall, which one are you referring to ?
> 
> To the OP.. Did you find something ?


Yes, I purchase Gowns "Lilibeth" and "veils head piece", from Casar, most popular store in the QSM.


----------

